

Twitter Like Parsing URLs with JavaScript. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/01/twitter-like-parsing-urls-with.html
This tutorial explains about how to Parsing URLs within the posted text like Twitter with Javascript. My last post I had included this Script. I was developing project I found this nice javascript prototype property script in mozilla labs site.
======
diN0bot
poor grammar actually gets in the way of understanding some of this, kind of
like the lack of code indention. i feel like i was thrust into some lesson
half-way. what's he trying to do? why?

that said, the pictures are good. i have a clear idea of what the javascript
is supposed to do, just not where it fits in the big picture (greasemonkey?
personal site?).

